# Mouse(touchpad) works and does not work



## yurtesen (Sep 15, 2016)

I have a strange problem. On 10.3 I have setup touchpad as explained here:
https://wiki.freebsd.org/SynapticsTouchpad

1-
It works fine if I start X by typing 'startxfce4' but I have 'slim' installed and after boot, at login screen touchpad doesnt work. Any ideas?

2-
The other problem is I tried the xf86-input-synaptics and I have 
`hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"` and moused is disabled
but it says (ironically one line before it says "synaptics touchpad found"
`Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware`
In `dmesg |grep psm` I see
`psm0: model Synaptics Touchpad, device ID 0`

3-
When it works with startxfce4, it is working quite fine actually, even with 2 finger scroll etc. BUT when I try to click on an object and keep my finger on the button and move it. It does not work at all. Why would this happen?

Thanks!


----------



## yurtesen (Sep 20, 2016)

OK here is the latest situation. With moused disabled and synaptics driver is set to use /dev/psm0 it loads fine actually. But the clicks do not function. I tried the clickpad (yes this is a clickpad, sorry that I forgot to mention) stuff and it doesnt help.

This seem to be related to FreeBSD's synaptics_support. Because clicks do not function properly on console with moused also. When I disable hw.psm.synaptics_support then immediately the touchpad is working properly.

But then the synaptics driver thinks it is not synaptics but mouse model 0  funny...

So, perhaps there is no solution then...


----------

